# Lie Nielsen #164



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I got this Lie Nielson 164 at a garage/tool sale. The plane was dirty and neglected. The blade was only as sharp as a grinding wheel. Basically it was a crying shame. I took it apart cleaned it up and spent about an hour fixing the blade.

As you can see by the shavings it's performing the way it should. Well I think the way it should.


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

Great, Do you mind, what did you pay?


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

That was a great find! Its amazing how many people think that sharpening mean running the blade over a grinder. My brother in law never was much into hand tools but he has a couple planes that are completely dull. He basically hacks at the wood by taking short strokes with the dull blade. I made him try one of mine that is razor sharp. It was day and night for him. We spend the next two hours on the water stones sharpening. He never knew the feel of a well sharpened blade swishing over the wood. I guess those tools do not come with a user guide..


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That is a sweet plane! John, I don't want to know how much he paid for it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, you're killin' me! What a find! I dream of that plane… Nice cleanup, congrats (let me know if you get tired of it!).


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Brandon, close your eyes….

$160…the guy knew what he had so my original offer to him of $50 was laughed at lol…he started at $245 on his price. After a fair amount of me pointing out that he screwed the blade up and i might need a new one he started to come down. The key thing that helped was i bought several items from him and grouping all of the items brought the prices down.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wow, a LN 164 in the wild. About as rare as a polar bear in texas. I've had the 164 on my list since buying the #62. It looks brand new now. Nice find.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the 62 on my list. I need a long jointer/ jack plane.i am torn on which to get.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I did a review on the #62 you can read. As for the jointer, I have both a #7 and a #8. Both work well. I'd like to find a 608 bedrock. About the only thing I don't like is a corrugated sole for jointing.

For a jack, pick up a used #5. Its all that's needed. A #62 for a jack is overkill. A 62 should be tuned for finish.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

Screaming deal. Good for you. I know you've been excited about getting some LN products.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Great score, Ken. I love hearing about people getting good deals like that-- as long as they aren't in my area. If you found that in Atlanta, I'd hate you. ;-)

Like Don said, a 164 in the wild is rare!


----------

